# Watagan State Forest - Again



## DDALDD (Jan 6, 2009)

G'day Guys,

Went for a quick herping session last night in the Watagans. Didn't find much but thought I'd share anyway, I'm still very new to herping, so any find is exciting to me. I've only got a point and click camera so forgive the quality.

Southern Leaf Tailed Gecko - despite being 'common' (being new to herping, I hate that word, because I can never seem to find them anyway) this is only the second time I've seen one in the wild. It amazes me how they absolutely freeze when the light beam hits them. This was a juvenile female I believe, slightly larger than my palm. I moved her off the road to a pile of rocks where she disappeared in between the crevices with lighting speed. 













And my second find of the night, a surprise to me as I thought they were only found further north, a Robust Velvet Gecko. I think so anyway, please correct me if I'm wrong. A gravid female. Unlike the leafy, this girl had no intention of staying still at all. Though she did strike me as somewhat sluggish. 
















Anyway, there ya go. A question for you photographers out there, do you use your flash with the aid of the torch light or in darkness?

Enjoy.


----------



## andyscott (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice finds.
The Velvet Gecko looks gravid.


----------



## DDALDD (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks mate, I reckon so too. Beautiful gecko.


----------



## Nephrurus (Jan 6, 2009)

Where abouts in the watagans did you find it? PM me if you don't want to advertise your herping spots. I've been up there quite a few times and not turned up any robust velvets. 

-H


----------

